# Making CM10 Smoother (Maybe CM9 as well)



## razzbaronz (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi guys, just another suggestion to make the touchpad even more amazing:
Install System Tuner
Grant root permissions when opening it
Go to the CPU tab, there is a slider that says 1.18GHz or 1.24GHz. Slide it to 1.78GHz. Make sure the word all the way to the left on that line says interactive.
This will make your maximum speed 1.78GHz. This speed is built into the CM10 kernel (I forget max speed in CM9). It makes everything much smoother and doesn't seem to touch battery life for me, as when it doesn't need the processing power it runs at the usual lower speeds.

If everything is working perfectly with this, do the above, then:
Click on "Boot Settings" on the towards the top right of the screen
On the left select "Active Tweaks," then go to "Re-apply CPU settings" and set it to "init.d script."
This sets the 1.78 max speed automatically on boot. I've had no freezes/crashes but maybe your touchpad is different. Make sure to nandroid before attempting this. My boot is MUCH faster with this tweak as is overall smoothness.

Hope this helps, and happy new year to all.


----------



## Teejai (Aug 28, 2011)

The biggest boost in "smoothness" for me was raising the min CPU to 540. Things load faster and homescreens scroll faster. I guess this will affect battery though.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robocopvn (Jul 11, 2012)

It should be called magic when you push your CPU clock to 1.78ghz and it doesn't affect your battery life :|


----------



## Joenathan (Aug 23, 2011)

You can cause permanent damage to your Touchpad by overclocking it. Ask yourself a few questions, fist why didn't HP clock the Touchpad at that speed in the first place? Also why have none of our developers that have brought us CM7/9/10 clocked the Touchpad at that speed?

Because of what is referred to as binning some people will be able to overclock with no issues, but most will have either instability or have permanent damage done to there SOC.

"*Electromigration:* When the processor is run at a speed that is higher than it is supposed to be run at, there is a chance that the internal components in the processor may break down over time. The internal features of a CPU are sized in the range of microns. It is possible that when the processor is stressed by running at too high a frequency, along with the extra heat that overclocking incurs, that the actual metal lines inside the processor may form shorts or opens and damage the processor over a period of time. How likely this is to happen, and how long it takes is really not known. The system may work fine for a while and then suddenly stop working."

http://www.pcguide.c...RisksCPU-c.html


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Joenathan said:


> You can cause permanent damage to your Touchpad by overclocking it. Ask yourself a few questions, fist why didn't HP clock the Touchpad at that speed in the first place? Also why have none of our developers that have brought us CM7/9/10 clocked the Touchpad at that speed?
> 
> Because of what is referred to as binning some people will be able to overclock with no issues, but most will have either instability or have permanent damage done to there SOC.
> 
> ...


FYI, the native speed of the Qualcomm processor in the TouchPad is 1.5GHZ. Why HP underclocked it is anyone's guess. So I have no qualms running it at that speed. I do agree that once one starts exceeding that speed, they risk damage, and aberrations in performance.

And one should consider this from that same source:

"Also consider that hardware is not static; it ages, it changes over time--and it degrades over time. Even if overclocking works today, it may be working because you are _just_ within the limits of what the system can handle. This doesn't mean that in six months or a year, changes in the hardware due to aging, heat or other stress factors won't cause failures or strange behavior to crop up."


----------



## Joenathan (Aug 23, 2011)

nevertells said:


> FYI, the native speed of the Qualcomm processor in the TouchPad is 1.5GHZ. Why HP underclocked it is anyone's guess. So I have no qualms running it at that speed. I do agree that once one starts exceeding that speed, they risk damage, and aberrations in performance.


I was unaware of that.. Maybe HP bought binned chips in order to save some money, but thinking on it, it may be a waste of time trying to understand HP's reasonings, the past year has proven they are being run by monkeys.


----------



## tbob18 (Feb 21, 2012)

What gives a huge boost in responsiveness _(other than setting the governor to performance) _is setting the up threshold to 35-40% in SetCPU.

To keep idle battery life from being affected I use a screen off profile of 192-540mhz with a conservative governor.


----------



## razzbaronz (Oct 30, 2011)

robocopvn said:


> It should be called magic when you push your CPU clock to 1.78ghz and it doesn't affect your battery life :|


If I check the stats such a miniscule portion of my time is spent at 1.78 that I'd be shocked if my battery life was affected. Something like 0.2%.


----------



## Rokesomesmeefer (Aug 26, 2011)

Possible reasons for under-clocking by HP:
Maximize battery life
Keep internal temperatures low
Profit
The first 2 are obvious. The last, profit - I would not put it past HP to have intended to market a faster Touchpad later on using the same CPU just running at its native clock speed. They would not have been the first company to do that, nor would they be the last. But like nevertells says, it's anyone's guess. HP certainly isn't going to tell us.

All I know is I've been running my Touchpad at 1.7Ghz since the beginning, even in WebOS, and I've never had a problem. Then again, my Touchpad seems to be magical as I never have any of the problems that many others report (instability, random reboots, battery overdrain, no or crackly sound, etc...).


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

You should really add a disclaimer to this thread. Overclocking your chip to the Max can damage the chip or shorten its lifespan. I have seen several reports of graphical corruption occurring on the TouchPad.

JoeNathan is correct about binning and the results of overclocking varying across devices. Yes the chip was designed for 1.5ghz but a percentage will perform better and worse than designed. HP could have been offered a large discount to purchase a high % of 1.2ghz chips . The rest of the order would have been filled with regular 1.5ghz chips, that got clocked down to keep a consistent spec. The people who got the cheaper 1.2ghz chips will likely be the ones that have problems clocking up to 1.78ghz.

So perhaps it should be recommended to try 1.5ghz first. Overclocking is supposed to be done in increments to reduce the risk of damage. Try using the free app Cool Tools to monitor your battery drain and temperature, or asTeejai and Tbob had suggested...

'[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]What gives a huge boost in responsiveness [/background]_(other than setting the governor to performance) _[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]is setting the up threshold to 35-40% in SetCPU.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]To keep idle battery life from being affected I use a screen off profile of 192-540mhz with a conservative governor."[/background]






Cool Tools:
https://play.google....W92ZXJsYXkiXQ..


----------



## motitas (Mar 2, 2012)

fun fact: the white HP touchpad was clocked at 1.5ghz.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmm running cm10 with 384-1024 and on demand gov my touchpad seems plenty fast...


----------



## ceejayr (May 26, 2012)

Fun fact as well: The Touchpad 4G is also stock clocked at 1.5ghz.


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm clocked at 1.5GHz with the noop I/O scheduler and ondemand governor and it runs really fast. I have also installed the somewhat controversial seeder entropy generator which seems to have reduced lag a bit. To keep the battery lasting long I use Deep Sleep Battery Saver Pro, which works like a champ. And the ROM I'm using is SickleROM Alpha 1.1 which is fully functional, smooth, and also very light on the battery. Everything just works really well.


----------

